
Machine learning tool offers real time analysis of emails - Adambeachnau
https://cdn.ampproject.org/c/www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/boomerang-launches-machine-learning-email-composition-tool-respondable/
======
asperous
Saying it uses Machine learning is a bit sensationalized, this seems to just
give you static guidelines.

They may arrived at the guidelines using ML, but it's possible that their
guidelines wouldn't be right for the types of emails you are sending out.

~~~
cpplinuxdude
Doesn't Boomerang require you to grant their servers the right to read all
your email?

Seems like a high price to pay.

~~~
camkego
The real question is, are they then using your email to train their models? Is
your email being downloaded to their servers?

------
sandGorgon
as a newcomer to machine learning.. how does one build a training set of "tens
of millions of emails" ? This is one of the things I have struggled with...
its probably much harder to build a training set than the libraries and the
algorithms themselves.

are there companies that build training sets for you... or something else ?

~~~
moah
We have the Enron data set loaded into a VM ready to use if you use Python.
It's on our blog somewhere. We also used the Jeb Bush data set and the Sony
data set from wiki leaks. If you'd like, we can help you with setting them up.
you can email me at moah@boomerangapp.com

~~~
sandGorgon
@moah - thank you so much for this. This is really awesome. I will take you up
on that offer.

------
pmontra
English only?

~~~
moah
Yes. We are only able to support English at the moment. We are looking for
training data in other languages for things like politeness.

